# Dart needs a home!



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got this link through our Maltese MeetUp for a beautiful, sweet, older Maltese in NYC area who sounds like such a love.He looks to be in great shape but his owner died. :smcry:WaggyTail Rescue is allowing me to cross post. Take a look and read about Dart. I hope you might know someone who will give him the home he deserves:
Hi, I am a volunteer with Waggytail Rescue in NYC. We have a senior Maltese, Dart, that has been in our foster care system for about *8 months* now...we would LOVE to see him get a forever home soon! He is an amazing little guy...so super sweet, no vices...he is
just an older gentleman at 12-13 yrs old, and no one is sending in applications for him. Pls let me know if you could help out in any way...he is safe and happy in his current foster home He can be found on petfinder here: Adoptable Maltese: Dart: Petfinder

Thank You,
Robyn O'Brien
ADOPT, FOSTER, DONATE
Waggytail Rescue NYC


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, he looks so SWEET! A glass eye, cool. I love the older ones. Hope someone gives him a permanent home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so sad no one would put in an application for him.Maybe people just want as mch time as they can w/ their fluffs and won't look at an elder dog. We took in a 10 year old w/ her 6 year old companion,everyone wanted the 6 year old but no one wanted 10 year old Bitsy ,so we kept both.
I love the oldsters and took them in when I worked at the shelter.But now I have 5 a cat and caring for my step son's big loveable oafs, a german shepherd and a rottweiller...

No family to take him? HIs owner must have really loved him,enough to spend on a glass eye for him...

I hope he finds a home soon,what a sweetie pie...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope someone takes him. But if he's healthy and happy in his foster home, maybe he could stay there. It sounds like he's a great little guy to have around.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

If I could, I would, but I'm afraid Aolani would be too much trouble for him right now and sweet Dart needs a relaxing retirment not a bully little brother. I sure hope he goes to a loving home.


----------

